# stingray cat eye light question?



## spomalley86 (Aug 31, 2017)

hey guys! i picked up a couple stingrays last week. i noticed on the noose bar that this stingray light was attached to it.  I haven't seen one before, i was wondering if any of you knew what year it was from? any other information would be greatly appreciated as i am relatively new to stingrays.  thanks!


----------



## videoranger (Sep 1, 2017)

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1970.html
this light shows up in the 1970 catalog, not sure if it was available earlier. nice light


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 4, 2017)

thanks for the info, i appreciate it!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 11, 2017)

There was also a reproduction run made


----------



## Tommy Gunns (Sep 16, 2017)

spomalley86 said:


> hey guys! i picked up a couple stingrays last week. i noticed on the noose bar that this stingray light was attached to it.  I haven't seen one before, i was wondering if any of you knew what year it was from? any other information would be greatly appreciated as i am relatively new to stingrays.  thanks!
> 
> View attachment 668902



Would you like to sell it?


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 18, 2017)

i actually just listed it on eBay


----------



## Tommy Gunns (Sep 18, 2017)

Can you send me a link to the listing?


----------



## Tommy Gunns (Sep 18, 2017)

Can't find the listing no problem take care


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 18, 2017)

sorry i don't check this too often.  look up "schwinn stingray cat eye light" inn the search bar on eBay.  it should pop up as its quite popular


----------



## Tommy Gunns (Sep 18, 2017)

Are you Soma5375 on ebay?


----------



## spomalley86 (Sep 18, 2017)

yeah


----------

